# Rocky Element Race 1997, Knarzen



## ChrisK (28. September 2008)

Morgen Zusammen. Vorab: Sufu bin ich nicht so wirklich fündig geworden.

Habe ein 1997er Rocky Mountain Element Race. Kurbel und Innenlage von Shimano (LX - Octalink).

Seit einiger Zeit knarzt es sobald man auch mit ein bisschen Kraft pedaliert ordentlich. Das Knarzen ist gleichmäßig bei jeder Pedalumdrehung, egal auf welchem Kettenblatt. Wenn ich im Stand wippe oder von oben auf den Sattel drücke, kommen keine Geräusche. Woher die Geräusche genau kommen, aus Hinterbaulager oder Innenlager, kann ich leider nicht orten.

Habe zunächst mal die Lager gewechselt (nun IGUS), die Achse ist unbeschädigt und gereinigt. Nach dem Einbau ist es aber auch nicht besser geworden. Die Schrauben zum Anziehen der Lagerachse habe ich (so hab ichs immer gemacht und bisher wars auch immer ok) sehr ordentlich festgezogen. Trotzdem knarzt es weiter.

Kann das am Innenlager liegen? Die Kurbeln sind fest angezogen, dass ändert nichts. Mit demontierten Kurbeln dreht sich das Innenlager ganz normal, da kann ich keine "Störgeräusche erfühlen". 
Hat jemand vielleicht eine Idee, wie ich die Störquelle finden kann?

Danke und Gruß
Christian


----------



## Hunter-dirt (28. September 2008)

Innenlager ausbauen > nachschauen auf Gewindebeschädigungen > gut fetten > wieder einbauen > auf ein neues!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kohpa (1. Oktober 2008)

Ein Knarzen rührte bei mir vom Hauptschwingenlagers (Gleitlager obehalb des Tretlagers) her. Habe dieses ausgebaut, greinigt und leicht gefettet. Ein anderes Mal kam das Knarzen von den Bolzen/Buchsen des Dämpfers.

Ich hatte am Rocky aber auch schon Knarzen welches von der Vernietung der Kassette herrührte. Letzthin rührte ein Knarzen von der Sattelstütze/Sattelrohr-Verbindung her. Etwas Fett oder Montagepaste dazwischen gegeben und Ruhe war. 

Das Knarzen, dessen Ursache ich am längsten suchen musste, stammte von den Sperrklinken der Tune KingKong SS Nabe. Da war das Fett total eingetrocknet. Ich kam erst darau, als ich am Rocky ein anderes Hinterrad und das Rocky-Hinterrad an einem anderen Bike montierte.

Du siehst, es gibt viele mögliche Ursachen.

Gruss Opa


----------



## ChrisK (1. Oktober 2008)

Danke schonmal für die Tips.
Hauptlager sind neu und gereinigt.
Sattel oder Stütze sind es nicht, das Problem tritt auch im Wiegetritt auf
Kettenblattschrauben schließe ich auch aus, Problem ist auf jedem Blatt
Ich habe jetzt mal das Innenlager ausgebaut und ein neues bestellt (sind ja zum Glück nicht so teuer). Ich hoffe, dass die Geräusche dadurch weg sind. Wenn nicht, werd ich wohl Oropax nehmen...


----------



## ChrisK (7. Oktober 2008)

Hab jetzt mal ein neues Innenlager eingebaut, knarzen ist unverändert da gewesen. Habe jetzt mal die Pedale gewechselt und siehe da:
Das Knarzen war weg. 

Und das bei dem PDM 520 von Shimano (keine 500km gefahren). Scheinbar lässt Shimano es im Hinblick auf die Qualität ein wenig schleifen...


----------



## SAgent (7. Oktober 2008)

Wenigstens hast du den Fehler gefunden.... Lager kann man ja immer mal brauchen.

Stell mal ein Foto von deinem Element rein, ich hab auch ein 97er.


----------



## ChrisK (8. Oktober 2008)

mach ich. dauert aber noch ein paar Tage (muss arbeiten)


----------



## kohpa (8. Oktober 2008)

ChrisK schrieb:


> Und das bei dem PDM 520 von Shimano (keine 500km gefahren). Scheinbar lässt Shimano es im Hinblick auf die Qualität ein wenig schleifen...



Muss nicht unbedingt das Pedal selber sein, welches das Knarzen verursachte. Manchmal sind sie einfach nur zu wenig satt angezogen. Hatte ich auch schon mal. Seither gebe ich immer etwas Montagepaste auf das Gewinde und ziehe wirklich satt an.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (8. Oktober 2008)

ChrisK schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal ein neues Innenlager eingebaut, knarzen ist unverändert da gewesen. Habe jetzt mal die Pedale gewechselt und siehe da:
> Das Knarzen war weg.
> 
> Und das bei dem PDM 520 von Shimano (keine 500km gefahren). Scheinbar lässt Shimano es im Hinblick auf die Qualität ein wenig schleifen...



Nie vergessen wenn sich Metall und Metall berühren, Fett rann! Aber bitte nicht bei Carbon...


----------



## ChrisK (10. Oktober 2008)

1. Ich habe mir die Antwort von Opafink mal zu Herzen genommen und den Sitz der Pedale überprüft. Waren zwar fest, natürlich gingen noch ein paar Nm mehr Anzug. Und siehe da: Das Knarzen ist weg. Jetzt komm ich mir schon ein wenig dämlich vor. Kleine Ursache, große Wirkung. Naja, wenigstens ist es jetzt vorbei.

2. wie versprochen hier ein Bild vom Rocky. Und da wir ja unter Liebhabern sind: noch das Bild von meinem anderen Rocky, sieht leider schon ein wenig stärker benutzt aus. Immerhin tun beide schon seit 11 Jahren ihren Dienst ohne Probleme (obiges Problem ausgenommen ;-)


----------

